# Removing The Dinnet



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

HI,
I have a 05 28frls and am thinking of removing the dinnet and going to a free standing table and chairs set up, has anyone taken the dinnet out of their unit if so how did you find the job is it just a case of unscrewing it?

Thanks Mal


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

scouser said:


> HI,
> I have a 05 28frls and am thinking of removing the dinnet and going to a free standing table and chairs set up, has anyone taken the dinnet out of their unit if so how did you find the job is it just a case of unscrewing it?
> 
> Thanks Mal


You can just unscrew the supports.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Be advised, you will have screw holes to fill in both the floor and walls.

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

scouser said:


> HI,
> I have a 05 28frls and am thinking of removing the dinnet and going to a free standing table and chairs set up, has anyone taken the dinnet out of their unit if so how did you find the job is it just a case of unscrewing it?
> 
> Thanks Mal


You want to remove just the table or the seats as well?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you remove the floor stands you wont even see the holes, the shag carpet would hide it. My screws pulled out and when I took all the screws out to fix it I had a very hard time finding all the orignal holes.


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> HI,
> I have a 05 28frls and am thinking of removing the dinnet and going to a free standing table and chairs set up, has anyone taken the dinnet out of their unit if so how did you find the job is it just a case of unscrewing it?
> 
> Thanks Mal


You want to remove just the table or the seats as well?
[/quote]

Hi OC
Yeah I want to remove the seats and table and go to a table and chairs.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I was thinking of doing the same. Please post pics

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

scouser said:


> HI,
> I have a 05 28frls and am thinking of removing the dinnet and going to a free standing table and chairs set up, has anyone taken the dinnet out of their unit if so how did you find the job is it just a case of unscrewing it?
> 
> Thanks Mal


You want to remove just the table or the seats as well?
[/quote]

Hi OC
Yeah I want to remove the seats and table and go to a table and chairs.
[/quote]

Love to see that when you're done. What is under your current seats? Mine has the water pump (and accumulator tank) so this isn't really possible for my Outback.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We removed our dinette in our 28FRLS the first week we bought it. We got the dealer to order us a new piece of moulding for the one side where the seat was against the wall. We put the AC outlet in the side wall, no problem. You cannot see any screw holes in the floor. There are a couple on the walls, but you can get the off-white putty to fill them, won't hardly see them. We still have to do that. We picked up an inexpensive black table and 4 chairs. Now the extra rocking chair fits in between the couch and table when travelling... much easier than putting it upside down. And it really works well, just the way we expected.

We're on the road now in Southern California... we'll try to take a couple pictures and post them in the next few days.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

I've put a couple pictures in the gallery

Dinette modifications


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

OBcanOB said:


> I've put a couple pictures in the gallery
> 
> Dinette modifications


Very sharp looking. I like how the black looks in there. Great mod!


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

OBcanOB said:


> I've put a couple pictures in the gallery
> 
> Dinette modifications


HI All
Thanks for the info OBcanOB I'm going to get to this once the weather warms up a bit.

Mal


----------

